# metal lathe???



## phillger51 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can a person use a METAL lathe (small one) to turn wood items? Will the wood sawdust gum things up?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used a 13" south bend lathe to turn wood.... it took a long time to clean the shavings out of the lead screw, etc. The hardest part was coming up with a tool rest to turn from.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phill

_ I have used the one below for small suff but what a mess after  not worth the time to clean it up..oil and wood don't mix  you can buy one of the Micky mouse wood lathes to do wood jobs..like pens ...

7" x 10" Precision Mini Lathe
_
=========


phillger51 said:


> Can a person use a METAL lathe (small one) to turn wood items? Will the wood sawdust gum things up?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with the others. Metal lathes and wood don't mix well. I used a Taig a couple of times and it was not fun to clean up.


----------



## phillger51 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone.... That's what I wanted to know. I really didn't think it would be that great. I will stick with my original idea and buy a Jet 1220VS.

I just won a Sears Craftsman Router Crafter on Ebay about 15 minutes ago. $83.00 and 12.27 shipping. Guess I'd better go find a router also, lol.....
Now, for ALOT of learning...... and making firewood from my screwups....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I would take a hard look at the Delta 46-460. It is variable speed but has a one horse motor. I wish I had gotten that one instead of the jet 1220VS especially after getting to turn on the Delta. Just a thought and something to look at.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

phillger51 said:


> Can a person use a METAL lathe (small one) to turn wood items? Will the wood sawdust gum things up?


In spite of not recommending turning wood in a metal lathe, I do from time to time do just that when I feel that it's the best or fastest method to achieve a particular result. I often do use the metal lathe for turning parallel sided slimline pens and complete a run of them followed by a thorough clean-up.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 vote for the Delta 46-460.

I am at a point when I try not to mix *any* woodwork and metalwork in my small workshop. I have long periods when I do only metalwork and the woodworking machines are protected and vice versa. The respective contamination was a real pain.

I does take some planning, though...


----------



## phillger51 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you, Bernie, Harry, and crquack for the input. I looked at the Delta and now I like it better, because of the reversable motor and the full 1hp. I think the reversable motor will help out for sanding, etc., and if I ever get a duplicator (Vega, maybe?) I think it will mount on the back side of the lathe. I know ONE of the duplicators I've looked at does, just can't remember which one.....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You can't go wrong with that lathe. I have turned on one 3 times now and love it. I may sell my Rikon which is a belt change for one. I won't have another lathe without reverse for sanding purposes. Just make sure if you get it to get a chuck with a locking screw so the chuck won't spin off when in reverse. Super Nova does and so does oneway.


----------



## phillger51 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm sure I'm going to get scolded for this, but I gotta ask... After looking at the Delta, I REALLY like the reversable motor, and it is the same price as the Jet 1220... Here is my dilema: I don't have a lathe, and I don't know really what I'm doing with one when I get it, so, I can wait until sometime next year to get a Delta, or I can get a starter lathe from (heaven forbid) Harbor Freight. Yeah, yeah, I know, LOTS of people say HF has crappy stuff and most of the time I would agree (it's my wife's favorite toy store), but there are many good reviews on one particular lathe, model (Central Machinery) 34706. It's a 12"x33" lathe for $249.95. Variable speed with a centrifugal type clutch and it's weakest point seems to be the belt, which can be easily replaced with a better quality one from NAPA. Granted, I don't like the way the motor sits, sticking out the way it does, but at least I'll have a lathe to learn and play with... I've not been able to locate any used ones in the Seattle area yet. I know they are out there...
Ok, I'm ready to get blasted from everyone, lol.....
Phill


----------



## phillger51 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! Never thought about the chuck coming out in reverse. Thanks for the heads up. You probably saved me from getting hurt....


----------



## phillger51 (Aug 19, 2010)

Surprisingly, my wife told to to wait and get the expensive lathe I want. With us on a fixed income, I'm grateful for her support of my new hobby I want to learn. I will save and wait until I can get a Delta. I have a friend who has a lathe I can use whenever I want... that helps alot!


----------

